

Who holds the seven keys to the internet? [video] - wallflower
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2014/feb/28/who-holds-seven-keys-internet-web-security-video

======
greenyoda
This video is part of an article that was posted yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7318558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7318558)
(71 points, 39 comments)

